

Intel details Thunderbolt as exclusive to Apple until 2012 - ukdm
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/24/intel_details_thunderbolt_as_exclusive_to_apple_until_2012.html

======
orangecat
Am I missing something, or is this as idiotic as it sounds? Seems like a great
way to guarantee that hardly any device manufacturers will bother with it.

~~~
tlack
Apple's pride is really swollen these days. The downfall will be as fun to
watch the second time as it was the first.

